# Long haired pup???



## eamo (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi all. 

I have a quick question for all you gurus out there.

Can anyone tell me if this pup will turn out to be a long haired german shepherd?

How would one tell if a pup was going to be long haired or not???

Thanks


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Fluffy ear tufts are a dead giveaway.

Can you post a picture of your pup? It should be pretty easy to tell.


----------



## eamo (Feb 9, 2011)

sorry forgot the pic! does this guy have fluffy ears?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Kind of hard to tell from that picture. Can you post a picture from the front instead of the side? 

A close up picture of the back of the ears would help too.


----------



## eamo (Feb 9, 2011)

2 more


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I may be incorrect (im on my phone, not a regular computer so the pictures are small) but he/she looks like a fluffy stock coat to me... Not a long coat. How old is he/she? What did you breeder say?


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!
Not an expert, but looks very much like my long haired Osa....


----------



## eamo (Feb 9, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> I may be incorrect (im on my phone, not a regular computer so the pictures are small) but he/she looks like a fluffy stock coat to me... Not a long coat. How old is he/she? What did you breeder say?



The breeder is not sure either. Waiting for another breeder to have a look to confirm. In these pictures which were taken today he is 5 and a half weeks old


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah looks just like a fluffy (plush) stock coat to me, but he still is pretty young. I'm going to stick with that. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep looks plush, I'm not seeing long coat.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I think its hard to tell @ this age. My Rumi is a LC with both parents being LCs. Rumi's "cousin" (same breeder, related bloodlines) who is 2yr old now has a much longer coat than she does. His owner told me his coat looked like Rumi's when he was her age. Then when he was about a year old his coat got even longer. I expect Rumi may do the same as she gets older. 

Here's a pic of Rumi @ 5wk:










And now @ 6 mths:


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Hard to tell at that age - they're so fluffy anyway but to me that looks like normal puppy fluff not long-haired fluff. 

Cutie


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Doesn't look like a long hair to me.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The OPs puppy should be a normal stock coat puppy.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't see the ear puffs that my pup had at that age. But I'm no expert.


----------

